# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cilin stacion televiziv ndoqet per festen e fundvitit

## shigjeta

Cilin stacion televiziv ndoqet per festen e fundvitit dhe cfare programi ju pelqeu?

----------


## Station

Top Channel.
Programi: "Pa semafor"

----------


## kleadoni

Asnje stacion tamam  :buzeqeshje:  Me se shumti edhe ne shtepine time Top Channel-in, me programin "Pa semafor". Personalisht isha shume e shperqendruar nga telefoni dhe kompjuteri  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

Ndoqa humorin pikant të Tirana TV.

----------


## OPARI

shto dhe asnjerin pasi shumica e forumit ma do mendja jetojne jashte SHqiperis dhe jo te gjithe e kane digitalin

----------


## Endri_

Dobet n'pergjithesi ket vit.

Si topi ashu dhe vizioni s'kishin kushedi se cfare.

----------


## shigjeta

Me aq sa pata kohe te shoh, TVSH kishte programin me te mire duke filluar nga humori dhe muzika tek koncerti me kenge e valle epike, koncerti i Vjenes, nata gala e teatrit Balshoi, komedi etj... larmi shijesh.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Edhe pse nuk kishte program aq te mire... RTK vazhdimisht sidomos sonte ka pas program shume te mire. Tvsh e kam percjell naten e pare ka pas humor shume te mire... ne lidhje me ryshfetet e ne lidhje  me jeten e perditeshme.

----------


## toni54

po te gjitha ngapak...kah na pelqejke .....

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ndoqa humorin pikant të Tirana TV.


Aty nuk ka humor, aty ka vetem porno-fjali.....Tv-ja me e shtirshme qe kam pare 

P.S

Kam ndjekur emisionet e Tring si me i pershtatshmi per familen time

----------


## shoku_tanku

Tv Dollia..

----------


## Exxon

Me thene te drejten e vetmja gje qe kujtoj nga nata e vitit te ri eshte.....eshte......s'maj mend gje !  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Tv Dollia..


E ke pare gjith naten...dhe nuk te erdhi per te vjelle  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

> E ke pare gjith naten...dhe nuk te erdhi per te vjelle


jemi te zanatit neve plako  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Pak pashe ate Pa Semafor dhe that's it  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlueBaron

RAI 1 !!!

Carlo Conti nga Courmayor ...  :ngerdheshje: 

Gjate nates se nderrimit te viteve kishte pasur nje share rreth 60%.

----------


## landi45

asnjerin me familjen dhe miq ne lokale ku kaluam shume mire,,,

----------


## drague

> Aty nuk ka humor, aty ka vetem porno-fjali.....Tv-ja me e shtirshme qe kam pare 
> 
> P.S
> 
> Kam ndjekur emisionet e Tring si me i pershtatshmi per familen time


cfare programi pe ti xinxifil?

te gjithe nje m... ishin

----------


## EuroStar1

> cfare programi pe ti xinxifil?
> 
> te gjithe nje m... ishin


Nuk thash qe ishin te mira , por nuk ishin porno sic jep kanali Tirana TV dhe Top Kanali

----------

